# Why does one side of my hair grow faster than the other?



## vtoodler (Aug 12, 2011)

For the past 10 years or so, the right side of my head (the part near my ears) grows faster than the left side. 

I don't know why this is happening. Does anyone know?


----------



## divachyk (Aug 12, 2011)

vtoodler, the longer side of my hair is the side I do not sleep on. Not sure if that is a factor.


----------



## blaqharmoni (Aug 13, 2011)

divachyk said:


> vtoodler, the longer side of my hair is the side I do not sleep on. Not sure if that is a factor.



same here...


----------



## Kalia1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Most of us have this same issue. You aren't alone. The side that grows faster maybe getting more blood circulation. Try if you can switching from time to time you may see a difference. 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Nexus S 4G


----------



## Vintageglam (Aug 13, 2011)

Kalia1 said:


> Most of us have this same issue. You aren't alone. The side that grows faster maybe getting more blood circulation. Try if you can switching from time to time you may see a difference.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Nexus S 4G




 was just about to say this.  Blood supply.  More specifically oxygenated and de-oxygenated blood has diff nutrient profile.


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 13, 2011)

My right side which I sleep on grows faster than my left but my left is thicker.  When I was relaxed, the section around my ear on right side will out grow the rest of hair to the point, I would have that section cut shorter but it would out grow.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 13, 2011)

Yup same here. I've tried cutting one side to make it even, but it eventually always grows longer.


----------



## bride91501 (Aug 13, 2011)

For me it's the back of my hair.

The front (bang section) of my hair grows WAY slower than the rest of my hair. It's almost depressing how slowly it grows, as compared to say, the back. It's only now touching the top of my lip erplexed

My theory is that this is the only part of my hair that was constantly subjected to abuse pre-journey....daily flat ironing, more frequent relaxing (it was my my weave leave out), constantly unprotected, etc. Maybe it's just never recovered


----------



## Dayjoy (Aug 13, 2011)

My left is longer than my right and I think part of the reason is that I carry my purse on the right and noticed that I am always snagging hair.  Now I am more aware when hoisting my bag onto my shoulder.


----------



## Mische (Aug 13, 2011)

My right front side is shorter and thinner than my left side. I baby it as much as possible, but it doesn't seem to make a difference. I've learned to just accept it.


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Aug 13, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @vtoodler, the longer side of my hair is the side I do not sleep on. Not sure if that is a factor.


 

I agree.  Years ago I made it a point to sleep on both sides and my back, although the right is still longer than the left.


----------

